# تعريف بمتجر مزنه



## متجر مزنه (13 يونيو 2013)

متجر مزنه ألكتروني على الرابط :

http://mizin-store.blogspot.com/


تويتر :

@meznah18 


الإيميل :

[email protected] 


انستقرام :

MIZINSTORE 


نسعد بتواصلكم وتلبية طلباتكم 

على الواتس اب 0541073746

الاتصال للنساء فقط 

وللرجال طلب خلطة وريف على الواتس اب فقط 


عند الطلب يتم تحويل المبلغ وارسال صورة من التحويل 
عبر الواتس اب للمتجر وسيتم إرسال البضاعة المطلوبة 
كل يوم أربعاء أو خميس ونقوم بتصوير سند الإرسال 
للطلبية وارساله للعملاء عبر الواتس اب أيضا 
لضمان الحقوق وتأكيد المصداقية والجدية 

رسالتنا :
لانرضى إلا بالحلال وبضاعتنا يشهد الله خالية من الغش والخداع 
والتجربة خير برهان إن شاء الله 

يتم الطلب عبر الواتس اب وبعد الاتفاق يتم تحويل المبلغ 
من خلال البنوك المحلية المناسبة للعملاء

داخل جده مع المندوب حسب المسافة بالمشوار على العملاء 


وأهلا بكم


----------



## tjarksa (13 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تعريف بمتجر مزنه*

الله يوفقك لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## متجر مزنه (13 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تعريف بمتجر مزنه*

آمين 
الله يجزاك خير ويوفقنا الجميع


----------

